# Half Life: Full Life Consequences



## Wreth (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxyZaZlaOs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8yHguvYYyQ&feature=video_response

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NiCYPrAoB8&feature=video_response

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULWgEnnmcv4&feature=related

Wepon


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 26, 2009)

old


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 26, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> old



But great.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 26, 2009)

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/n804.jpg?t=1254011530


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah Full Life consequences was cool back in... 2008. It's an old machinima.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 26, 2009)

Freeman's mind is better


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 27, 2009)

ZOMBIE GOASTS


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 27, 2009)

lol I've seen a few, its pretty funny x3
I wonder if you've seen this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayrNrP0KtOo&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## Aden (Sep 27, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> old classic



fixt



Eli said:


> Freeman's mind is better



Why can't we just have both? D:


----------



## Gardoof (Sep 27, 2009)

U SUDNT COME HERE


----------



## Wreth (Sep 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> fixt
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we just have both? D:



Agreed, on both points.


----------



## kaoru (Oct 1, 2009)

*JOHN FREEMAN OVER HERE*

;_;


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 1, 2009)

Eli said:


> Freeman's mind is better


 
/thread.

Freeman's Mind is the shit. ^^


----------



## Wreth (Oct 2, 2009)

It's time to live up to my family name and face full life consequences


----------



## Corto (Oct 3, 2009)

I love these.


----------

